# New hand grinder! Help with grind/aeropress. It’s all changed



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi folks. Still new here but been a coffee head for years!!!

Old set up was Rhino hand grinder about 5 years x2 daily. 18g French press or 15g aeropress. It was a rough grind like rough sand and it worked.

I don't like acidic/sour coffee but a rich velvet mouth feel so I've found myself going to a darker roast.

Got a MBK Feld47. Searching here folks are like 1.6 espresso and 2.2ish aero. I'm way up at 3.4!!! The coffee is much finer than before.

I was brewing inverted 30s bloom, 2.30 then plunge. Now I've cut to 1.30 plunge.

It's more muddy and burnt tasting!!!

Any suggestions??? TIA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Update. Got new beans through. Made aeropress and couldn't drink it. Started researching and discovered sour/bitter confusion topics. One suggested making a brew at graduated extremes of where you start. 
There was a comment where someone mentioned any coffee could be sorted by grind size and steep time!! 
So, if been using off the boil water. Feld47 set finer at 2.8 and increasing times of steep.

At first my mouth was drawing in. Overwhelming, which I always thought of as acidic, fruity and thus made my grind course. It tasted thin, no flavour, just sour. Under extracted it said!!!!!

Anyway the cups increased in drink ability. I'm now at 2.2 grind and 8min steep. 
A flavoursome coffee with no sourness at all. I really need to thank Dave @ Blackcat Coffee for his time talking some of this through. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

